# GPU-Z Screen vom GK110 Chip



## scoppy194 (23. Januar 2012)

Juten Abend allerseits,

es gibt wieder neues Infomaterial zum GK110 Chip den ich Euch nicht vorenthalten möchte. Der GPU-Z Screen stammt von der gleichen Quelle wo es gestern schon mal Infos gab. 
¡¾*TOP SECRET NVIDIA¸ç ×îÐÂÇé±¨ keplerÕÕÆ¬GTX780Íâ¹ÛºÍ¹æ¸ñÐ¹Â©ÏûÏ¢¡¿-µÚ50Ò³-DIYÓëÔÜ»úÂÛÌ³-ZOLÖÐ¹Ø´åÔÚÏß

Wenns wirklich stimmt, überspringt NV doch nicht die 6 Reihe  wie erst angenommen (aka. GTX780) als High-End Chip.

Macht Euch selber nen Bild.

Gruß scoppy194


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. Januar 2012)

Steht schon lange auf der Main !


----------



## Westcoast (24. Januar 2012)

crimsoN 2.0

auf der MAIN war glaube GK110 nicht so gut zu sehen, kann mich aber auch täuschen.


----------



## Fuzi0n (24. Januar 2012)

Ist sowieso ein Fake. Photoshop lässt grüßen.


----------



## stylemongo (24. Januar 2012)

Sollte der GPU-Z Screen stimmen, wurde die Anzahl der Transistoren/Shader verdoppelt, der Speicher mit 512Bit angebunden.
na ja bin skeptisch, wäre klasse, aber...


----------



## timbola (24. Januar 2012)

Fuzi0n schrieb:


> Ist sowieso ein Fake. Photoshop lässt grüßen.


 
Ich denke auch. 
Der GK110 soll keine Hotclocks mehr haben, d.h. Shadertakt und GPU-takt sollen gleich sein.
Wenn man aber die verwaschene Schrift im Bereich GPU- und Shadertakt im GPU-Z Screen vergleicht, finde ich, dass die "Zahl" im Bereich Shadertakt größer ist als die im GPU-Takt-Bereich.



stylemongo schrieb:


> Sollte der GPU-Z Screen stimmen, wurde die  Anzahl der Transistoren/Shader verdoppelt, der Speicher mit 512Bit  angebunden.
> na ja bin skeptisch, wäre klasse, aber...


Wie es mit den Transitoren aussieht, ka. Aber die Shader sollen, eben weil es keine Hotclocks mehr gibt, sogar noch mehr sein, ca. 1500 um die fehlende Leistung wieder auszugleichen...


----------



## Adam West (24. Januar 2012)

Sollte nicht auch eigentlich Rev. A1 angewandt werden, oder verwechsel ich das!? 
512 Bit Interface?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (24. Januar 2012)

ganz ehrlich:

mit 6000millionen transistoren wird das ein richtiger heizer, da der wechsel von 40 auf 28nm die effizienz nicht verdoppelt.
also richtig schnell für alle die gerne bereit sind nach dem kauf noch drauf zu zahlen beim strom^^. wollen wir hoffen das es ein fake ist und nvidia vllt mal wieder was entwickelt was auch ohne 300+watt verbrauch auskommt bei ssaa denn sonst bleibt einem ja ncihts übrig als auif maxwell zu warten wo ja laut roadmap endlcih ein besseres watt/performance verhältnis erreicht werden soll.

mfg


----------



## Superwip (24. Januar 2012)

> Sollte der GPU-Z Screen stimmen, wurde die Anzahl der Transistoren/Shader verdoppelt, der Speicher mit 512Bit angebunden.
> na ja bin skeptisch, wäre klasse, aber...


 
Unrealistisch wäre das nicht- fragt sich dann nur, wie viel dieses Monster dann kostet...

Und wann es kommt 



Ich denke aber auch, dass es ein Fake ist


----------



## Alex555 (24. Januar 2012)

512 Bit Interface kann schon stimmen, wenn man schon max GDDR5 V Ram nehmen kann dann muss halt das Interface hoch. 
AMD hat als letzten Trumpf immer noch XDR2 Vram, um nochmals kontern zu können, sollte der GK110 wirklich richtig gut werden. 
Wirklich viel Aussagekraft hat der screenshot aber nicht.


----------



## Superwip (24. Januar 2012)

> AMD hat als letzten Trumpf immer noch XDR2 Vram


 
Du glaubst _immernoch_ an die XDR2 Gerüchte?!


----------



## Adam West (24. Januar 2012)

Ach wer weiß. Vielleicht bei der Dual Karte


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Januar 2012)

Alex555 schrieb:


> AMD hat als letzten Trumpf immer noch XDR2 Vram


 
Das ist doch schon seit Wochen widerlegt - das war ne ENTE! 


Und dass das ein (auch noch schlechter) Fake ist sieht man sofort wenn mans ein bissl größer macht, Beispiel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedBrain (24. Januar 2012)

Mein Fake-Check:

Das Problem habe ich schon gefunden. Die Namen von GPUs ist immer mit großen Buchstaben samt Zahlen zu versehen wie z.B. Nvidia Geforce GTX 460 (G*F*104); Geforce GTX 560 (G*F*114). Auf GPU-Z Screenshot eines Geforce GTX 680 ist das GPU als G*k*110 identifiziert. Offiziell soll G*K*110 heißen. Schriftglättung kann unter Vista/7 aktiviert bzw deaktiviert werden. Er hat die Schriftglättung deaktiviert, um Fakes vorzutäuschen. 

So... noch weitere verschwommene Stellen, was ein Faker alles gemacht hat...

ROPs (zweistellig) 48? 
Bus Interface wie gewohnt PCIe 3.0 x16...
Pxelfüllrate - total verschwommen, leider nicht erkennbares.
Texturfüllrate - ~50,4
Bandbreite (dreistellige Zahlen) ~2xx,xx GB/s
GPU Clock (dreistellige Zahlen) ~7xx Mhz
Memory (vierstellig Zahlen) ~1xx2 Mhz
Shader (vierstellige Zahlen) ~15xx Mhz

Nvidia ForceWare 3xx.xx gibt es nicht. Kann nur höchstens die Betaversion 290.xx von der offiziellen Seite geholt werden.


Die Taktrate ähnelt sich wie eine Geforce GTX580. Wenn man es ein bisschen übertaktet, steigert die Bandbreite vom Speicherchips und die Pixel- und Texturfüllraten kann schneller gerendert werden.

Am Ende stellte ich fest: *Eine leicht übertakteter Geforce GTX580*

@Faker
F! (US-Schulnote)

Das wars! Mein Fake-Check ist zu Ende! 

Mfg,
RedBrain


----------



## OctoCore (24. Januar 2012)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass es keinen Grund gibt, die Anzahl der Lanes zu verpixeln oder die Taktraten.
Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass Die-Size und Anzahl der Transistoren innerhalb des Programms in einer internen Liste stehen und nicht irgendwie aus der Luft berechnet werden. Woher weiß GPU-Z dann die Anzahl der Transistoren (Ah - dann weiß der Programmierer wohl mehr - aber die Die-Size kennt er nicht?).

Natürlich kann es Forceware 3xx geben. DAS ist kein Argument. Könnte eine Kepleronly interne Version sein. 
Und der Screenshot ist manipuliert und nicht echt, da hat unser Alk recht. Man sieht es an den Pixeln. Wenn ich GPU-Z aufrufe sind die Abstände zwischen gleichen Zeichenpaaren immer gleich. Beim Screenshot ist das nicht so.

Da war nur jemand zu faul, das richtig durchzuziehen, deshalb gibts Gepixel.


----------



## RedBrain (24. Januar 2012)

@OctoCore

Weil das Tool es nicht kann. Er erkennt nur GK107, sonst nichts.



> *GPU-Z 0.5.6*
> - Removed PowerColor hardware giveaway
> - Added support for ATI Radeon HD 6320, ATI FirePro V9800, AMD FirePro  		V4900
> - Added support for GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 cores, GeForce GTX 460 v2,  		NVIDIA Quadro NVS 420, NVIDIA Quadro NVS 450, NVIDIA Quadro FX 380 LP
> ...


Quelle


----------



## OctoCore (24. Januar 2012)

Okay - dann mag die Transistorzahl stimmen - Trotzdem ist der Shot manipuliert.
Und wenn der Faker nicht einmal in der Lage ist, vernünftig ein Grafikprogramm zu bedienen, halte ich ihn erst recht nicht fähig, einen Treiber zu manipulieren (was gar nicht so einfach ist - die Treiber sind ganz gut geschützt dagegen, schon allein deshalb, um die erweiterten Features für Quadro und Co. nicht einfach so freischalten zu können - da braucht man schon sehr intime Kenntnisse der internen Struktur und der Checksummen). 
Ist wahrscheinlich so, wie du schreibst - irgendeinen Shot einer normalen Karte genommen - aber dann ein wenig lahm nachgearbeitet.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Januar 2012)

RedBrain schrieb:


> Mein Fake-Check:


 
Und ich dachte ein Beispiel würde ausreichen - schön dass sich einer die Arbeit macht wirklich alle Details aufzulisten die den Fake eindeutig enttarnen


----------



## Alex555 (24. Januar 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Du glaubst _immernoch_ an die XDR2 Gerüchte?!


 
nein, nicht bei der HD 7970 oder 7950. 
Wenn aber Kepler sehr gut wird, und AMD schon deutlich zurückfällt, wird AMD irgendwie nachlegen müssen. 
Und da ist nun mal die beste Möglichkeit einfach schnelleren Vram zu nehmen  
Vielleicht also beim HD 7970 Nachfolger, wenn sich AMD genötigt sieht, mehr Performance zu liefern


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Januar 2012)

Alex555 schrieb:


> Und da ist nun mal die beste Möglichkeit einfach schnelleren Vram zu nehmen


 
Das "einfach schnelleren vRAM nehmen" impliziert aber auch die komplette Neuentwicklung des Speichercontrollers in der GPU (womöglich noch für GDDR UND XDR Unterstützung) damit diese den XDR auch "versteht" und hat somit eine Neuentwicklung der GPU und im Falle der Unterstützung beider Standards auch eine weit größere Die-Fläche zur Folge.

Das ganze ist so aufwendig und teuer, dass es wenn überhaupt nur bei einer neuen Architektur sinnvoll wäre und nur dann, wenn die eventuelle Mehrfläche an benötigtem Die durch die XDR Nutzung auch einen wirklich großen Performancesprung bringen würde.

All das ist eigentlich ein Indiz dafür, dass wir so schnell keine XDR Karten sehen werden. Da wird im Falle einer massiven Bandbreitenlimitierung wohl eher die Taktrate der GDDR5 Chips oder die Speicheranbindung gepimpt.


----------



## scoppy194 (24. Januar 2012)

Juten Abend,

Insider "OBR" bezeichnet den GPU-Z Screen auch als Fake. Laut seinen Infos kommt der Performance Chip GK104 im April ( jetzt nun wirklich). Der GK104 soll die HD7970 in die Tasche stecken. 

OBR Link: GK110 photos are FAKEs ... and some details of Kepler ~ OBR-HARDWARE.COM

Was von OBRs Aussagen zu halten sind wird sich vorraussichtlich im April zeigen.

Gruß scoppy194


----------



## Adam West (25. Januar 2012)

scoppy194 schrieb:


> Juten Abend,
> 
> Insider "OBR" bezeichnet den GPU-Z Screen auch als Fake. Laut seinen Infos kommt der Performance Chip GK104 im April ( jetzt nun wirklich). Der GK104 soll die HD7970 in die Tasche stecken.
> 
> ...



Wer hätte das gedacht. Ein Chip, welcher knapp 5 (bis 6??) Monate später als die 7970 rauskommt, schlägt die 7970... Welch heroische Leistung... 
Hoffentlich bekommt OBR für das Aussagen von Offensichtlichkeiten nicht noch extra Geld


----------



## labecula (25. Januar 2012)

Fuzi0n schrieb:


> Ist sowieso ein Fake. Photoshop lässt grüßen.


 
Was sogar ein Blinder mit Krückstock sehen kann...


----------



## ryzen1 (25. Januar 2012)

Adam West schrieb:


> Wer hätte das gedacht. Ein Chip, welcher knapp 5 (bis 6??) Monate später als die 7970 rauskommt, schlägt die 7970... Welch heroische Leistung...


 


> As I said long ago, middle-class kepler GeForce card easily kills the high-end HD 7970.



Sollte das stimmen, ist es eine heroische Leistung.


----------



## Adam West (25. Januar 2012)

Da ist aber auch die Frage: Was definiert OBR als "middle class" und außerdem ist es OBR...  Dem glaub ich nichts, solange es nicht offiziell bekannt ist.

Und wie gesagt, knapp 5-6 Monate später, da kann auch eine "middle class" wesentlich besser sein...

ps: Alles Vermutungen, bevor wieder ne Spekulationsbombe explodiert...


----------



## OctoCore (25. Januar 2012)

Mal sehen, was wirklich als erstes von NV auf den Markt geworfen wird.
Eine Performance- oder Mittelklasse-Karte praktisch zeitgleich mit den üblichen Flaggschiffen anzubieten, ist eigentlich völlig NV-Untypisch.
Aber eine Notlösung wäre ihnen zuzutrauen, um _irgendwas_ anbieten zu können - ähnlich wie damals mit der 480 - die "richtigen" Karten kamen erst noch ein paar Monate später.


----------



## Mashed (25. Januar 2012)

Adam West schrieb:


> Wer hätte das gedacht. Ein Chip, welcher knapp 5 (bis 6??) Monate später als die 7970 rauskommt, schlägt die 7970... Welch heroische Leistung...
> Hoffentlich bekommt OBR für das Aussagen von Offensichtlichkeiten nicht noch extra Geld



Das würde bedeuten, dass der High-End-Chip der 7970 dann noch weiter voraus ist. Denkbar wäre es sogar, nachdem AMD eine schnellere GPU als die 7970 angekündigt hat - vielleicht haben die schon eine Vorahnung, dass die Kepler-GPUs gut werden.

Aber es sind alles noch Gerüchte, es wird sich noch bald genug zeigen.


----------



## Legacyy (25. Januar 2012)

Mashed schrieb:


> Das würde bedeuten, dass der High-End-Chip der 7970 dann noch weiter voraus ist. Denkbar wäre es sogar, nachdem AMD eine schnellere GPU als die 7970 angekündigt hat - vielleicht haben die schon eine Vorahnung, dass die Kepler-GPUs gut werden.





> The first card with Kepler literally crush the Radeon HD 7970, *including the OC version*! Performance is unbelievable, this is a new G80. HD 7970 is like a toy against this VGA.


Anscheinend ist auch AMD's schnellste Karte der GK104 unterlegen... aber mal abwarten was in den nächsten Wochen so alles rauskommt.


----------



## Alex555 (25. Januar 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Anscheinend ist auch AMD's schnellste Karte der GK104 unterlegen... aber mal abwarten was in den nächsten Wochen so alles rauskommt.


 
Auch bei Fermi hat man grosse Sprüche geklopft, und im Endeffekt nicht viel schneller als das AMD Pendant. 
Von daher würde ich diesen Satz nicht überbewerten.


----------



## ryzen1 (26. Januar 2012)

Alex555 schrieb:


> Auch bei Fermi hat man grosse Sprüche geklopft, und im Endeffekt nicht viel schneller als das AMD Pendant.
> Von daher würde ich diesen Satz nicht überbewerten.


 

Dazu sollte man aber anmerken, dass es bei Fermi nie geheißen hat, dass die Middle Class Karten schneller sind als AMDs aktuelles HighEnd Produkt.
Ich lass mich überraschen, will auch endlich von meiner GTX460 weg, seh aber sicher nicht ein dafür mehr wie 400€ zu zahlen 
Mal warten wie sich die Preise bei Nvidias start sich verhalten.


----------



## MG42 (26. Januar 2012)

> As I said long ago, middle-class kepler GeForce card easily kills the high-end HD 7970. Really looking forward to April, mainly on the faces of people in AMD



Wohl keine Kunst, wenn er eine GeForce von Schlage einer GTX770>=<GTX765 als Mittelklasse meint.
Aber die Ankündigung hat was. Es kommt drauf an, ob AMD mit einem noch besseren Ati-Chip in der Hinterhand kontern kann.
Und falls dem nicht so wäre, kann man hoffentlich eine 7970 für den Preis einer Mittelklassekarte ergattern.


----------



## Legacyy (26. Januar 2012)

MG42 schrieb:


> Wohl keine Kunst, wenn er eine GeForce von Schlage einer GTX770>=<GTX765 als Mittelklasse meint.
> Aber die Ankündigung hat was. Es kommt drauf an, ob AMD mit einem noch besseren Ati-Chip in der Hinterhand kontern kann.
> Und falls dem nicht so wäre, kann man hoffentlich eine 7970 für den Preis einer Mittelklassekarte ergattern.


 Nur kurz zur Info: die neuen NV Karten heißen 6xx nicht 7xx. Da wird diesmal keine Zahl ausgelassen.

Mittelklasse wird zwar genannt, aber durch die (angeblich) hohe Leistung der neuen Kepler Architektur kann man sich da nicht sicher sein, welche Karten es jetzt genau sind. Ich denke da an eine 660 TI oder was ähnliches...
Auch wenn AMD einen "Trumph" in der Hand halten, Nvidia's High-End Karten sollen ja gerüchteweise auch locker schlagen.

Aber mir sind das immer noch zu viele ungewisse Sachen, die es gibt. Wie gesagt erst mal "echte" Leaks der neuen Nvidia Generation abwarten.


----------



## MG42 (26. Januar 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Nur kurz zur Info: die neuen NV Karten heißen 6xx nicht 7xx. Da wird diesmal keine Zahl ausgelassen.


 
Würdest du dafür (Aussage) deine Hand ins Feuer legen ?


Legacyy schrieb:


> Mittelklasse wird zwar genannt, aber durch die (angeblich) hohe Leistung der neuen Kepler Architektur kann man sich da nicht sicher sein, welche Karten es jetzt genau sind. Ich denke da an eine 660 TI oder was ähnliches...
> Auch wenn AMD einen "Trumph" in der Hand halten, Nvidia's High-End Karten sollen ja gerüchteweise auch locker schlagen.
> 
> Aber mir sind das immer noch zu viele ungewisse Sachen, die es gibt. Wie gesagt erst mal "echte" Leaks der neuen Nvidia Generation abwarten.


hält, sollten diese NVs Karten auch locker schlagen (oder: sollen NVs Karten AMDs "Trumph im Ärmel" trotzdem schlagen?)??

Was zu erwarten wäre, denn spätere Entwicklung sollte besser sein, Nvidia ist meiner Meinung nach ein paar Monate AMD voraus, was Leistung, Treiber, etc. betrifft. Abgesehen davon, dass beide ihre Neuentwicklungen nicht gleichzeitig sondern etwa 3-6 Monate im Abstand  releasen.


----------



## KonterSchock (28. Januar 2012)

nur blöd das man die zahlen im gpu-z net sieht ,sprich verwischt sind, was will man denn damit erreichen? entweder ganz oder garnet!


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. Januar 2012)

Ich bin immer noch skeptisch was Kepler angeht!

Aber ich hab mein Monster ja schon


----------



## Skysnake (28. Januar 2012)

Das Bild war schon immer ein Fake und wird immer ein Fake bleiben. Wurde auf der Main auch schon durchgenubelt.

Next please.


----------



## scoppy194 (29. Januar 2012)

Juten Abend,

"OBR" hat wieder nen paar Infos rausgehauen. Laut der Seite "Chiphell" beginnt die Produktion von den Keplerchips (*in Asien*) nächste Woche und soll in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen sich in vollem Umfang entfalten. 

Auch von "bahnbrechenden" Neuerungen in PhsyX und CUDA durch die neue Architektur ist die Rede.  Zitat: "A Big Bomb"   Hoffentlich entpuppt sich das hier nicht als nur nen Furz in der Wüste.
Some new info about Kepler and Chiphell issue ... ~ OBR-HARDWARE.COM

scoppy194


----------

